

Lean Startup Methodology Promotes a Mindset of Marginal Incrementalism - skmurphy
http://dvitanov.posterous.com/whats-bugging-me-about-the-lean-startup-promo

======
skmurphy
3 key quotes

Instead of talking about coming up with big, bold, crazy, audacious goals and
visions that change the world, entrepreneurs discuss the best way to improve
by 10% in a carefully designed test.

Without a grand vision and a high potential payoff, it is harder to excite
investors, more difficult to sign up customers, tougher to recruit employees,
and so on. All of this leads to a dangerous vicious cycle, which kills a lot
of startups.

It seems to me that the lean startup promotes a mindset of marginal
incrementalism and has failed to acknowledge some of the dangers of such a
mindset. To be clear, I firmly believe that the benefits of the lean startup
model and its recent popularity far outweigh the costs. But it is worth
thinking critically about the framework, because its biggest strength is also
its biggest weakness. Especially since everyone seems to obsess over it just a
little bit too much.

